# Brunswick Inshore



## GC Inshore05 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thinking about going to Brunswick for some inshore fishing. If anyone has any ideas on boat ramps, some public fishing spots, or any advice that can help me produce fish that would be appreciated. I'm going to be throwing artificials and would even like to try some flood tide redfish. If anyone can give me some tips and advice that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Plsmith (Dec 1, 2013)

Blyth Island is a nice place to put in, either with a lift or a public ramp.  They have live bait if you need it.  From there you can go up river, down river or across in the creeks.  The point of South Brunswick river and Turtle river is a good place to start.  The Turtle rive side is shallow though.  Fish the little island in front of the point too.  The mouth of Cedar Creek holds fish.  From there, you could fish the bank all the way to the creek behind Jekyll Island, then fish behind Jekyll Island, all the way to the pier.  Since the fish are so plentiful, put in on low tide and find some good oysters mounds near deep water.  Wait for the water to come up over the mounds and the bait and fish will be there.  If you put in on high tide, fish creek mouths that drain into deeper open water, the fish will be stacked up in the mouth waiting for bait to come out of the marsh.  There are more marsh drains in the South Brunswick River than there are fishermen.  On an outgoing tide I like to get up in the creek and float a live shrimp back to where the creek water meets the river current, most times it will form a little rip that will suspend the bait coming out of the creek.  You may have to adjust your depth but you will find trout.  

As far as redfish on a high tide, you need to explore some creeks at low tide and find some oysters that will be submerged on high tide.  Most bait will be close to the banks and the redfish will be moving close to structure or grass.  Once you find some structure, shells, limbs, dock, etc, wait for the water to come in, and wait on the fish.    

Im not a professional fisherman but I do have a passion to fish, this is what I do.  It's probably not the best method but I always catch a mess, enough to feed my family and neighbors.  I like to catch about 10 or so and leave the rest for next time.   

Have fun!!


----------



## GC Inshore05 (Dec 1, 2013)

Great information! Thanks a lot! 
-Tight lines


----------

